# Write your own guitar stuff?



## malc

Does anyone else do it ? Since lockdown i have been very busy .


----------



## Paul Roberts

Yes, I compose on guitar and other plucked-string instruments.


----------



## waldhoerer

Hi, I use Capella software to write my own music, it is easy to learn. Just take your guitar, find the riffs by experimenting, maybe record on your handy, then try to fix the notes into your score.


----------



## Owen David

Yes I've written a few pieces for guitar. Here's a selection (the scores are above or below the tracks):

https://owendavidmusic.org/2017/05/11/the-ways-we-travel-paths/

https://owendavidmusic.org/2017/05/11/longing/

https://owendavidmusic.org/2017/04/13/willow-on-the-water-2/

https://owendavidmusic.org/2017/05/11/danse-de-campagne/

Are you going to share your pieces Mak?


----------



## Ryan410

For those that are just getting into composing for the guitar, I found this article helpful to me and thought I'd share it here! https://www.tonebase.co/guitar-blog-posts/composing-for-beginners-tonebase-tips-ft-francisco-chaves


----------



## pkoi

Hi,

I've written a few works for the guitar. I've posted them before in the Todays composers-section, but maybe they reach more guitarists here:

My latest work for the guitar is "Three Miniatures", which I composed this year and had it recorded last weekend:






Last year I composed a guitar duo. It's based heavily on the usage of natural harmonics:






I hope you find them interesting!


----------

